

Ask HN: Where should we give our time and donations this holiday season? - thomson

Hey all,<p>There are definitely a lot of threads on HN right now discussing the complex and nuanced situation regarding the tech divide in the bay. I wanted to find some way to channel my frustration into something useful, and so I&#x27;m compiling a list of charities and organizations where I can either donate time or money. Here&#x27;s what I have so far, but would love to get your opinions on causes and organizations I might have missed. Thanks!<p>Non-tech related (skews SF city, apologies!):<p>826 Valencia (teach SF children how to write, or donate money!):
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;826valencia.org&#x2F;<p>Homeless Youth Alliance (psyciatry and services for homeless youth in SF, in danger of shutting down [1]):
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.homelessyouthalliance.org&#x2F;<p>Glide SF (help serve a meal to those in need in SF):
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.glide.org&#x2F;serveameal<p>Watsi (fund patient care to anyone in the world):
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;watsi.org&#x2F;<p>EARN (financial services and education for disadvantaged workers):
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.earn.org&#x2F;how_you_can_help&#x2F;how_to_give&#x2F;<p>Project Night Night (deliver homeless children in SF bags of toys and blankets):
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.projectnightnight.org&#x2F;<p>Tech related:<p>Black Girls Code:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.blackgirlscode.com&#x2F;<p>Archive.org (3:1 donation match):
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;archive.org&#x2F;donate&#x2F;<p>Code for America (Reid Hoffman matching donations):
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.codeforamerica.org&#x2F;2013&#x2F;12&#x2F;18&#x2F;reid-hoffman-challenges-tech-community-to-support-civic-innovation&#x2F;<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;m.sfexaminer.com&#x2F;sanfrancisco&#x2F;haight-center-for-homeless-youth-explores-options-as-closure-looms&#x2F;Content?oid=2651571
======
davj
Good list. My friend, also a hb mentor, is working on this
[https://handup.us/](https://handup.us/)

~~~
thomson
I met Rose Broome a while back! Really cool to see she's founded this now.

